# Maps yo!?!



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I have the same one on my office wall. Rio Mapas is listed as the copyright holder and all the information on the poster appears to still be current from a quick web search... although I can't find a legit website or online presence.

Rio Mapas, Boulder, CO 80302-5824

I originally got mine at CKS 11 years ago.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

I want one! (or two)


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Rio mapas is correct, we sell this at 4 Corners Riversports


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I have this map on my office wall too! I have attached a representational photo of each section I have floated near the location. It is great to stare at daydream.


----------



## RichardJames (Feb 16, 2015)

TonyM said:


> Rio mapas is correct, we sell this at 4 Corners Riversports


TonyM do you sell these online? I can't seem to find it on your website. If not, would you be willing to take payment and shipping info through PM?


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Richard, give us a call at 970.259.3893 and we can get an order set up for you!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

RichardJames said:


> ...would you be willing to take payment and shipping info through PM?


Please don't do that. I know the MB PM system is fairly secure, but it's probably not geared to the same standards needed to keep financial data secure. 

It's a great map, and I'm sure the folks at 4CRS will be great to work with!

-AH


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Andy H. said:


> Please don't do that. I know the MB PM system is fairly secure, but it's probably not geared to the same standards needed to keep financial data secure.
> 
> It's a great map, and I'm sure the folks at 4CRS will be great to work with!
> 
> -AH


Especially when its openly stated on a public forum.

=====

I would like to compliment the homemade photo with map board.
Bet that's worse than a window on a spring day for getting things done.


----------

